# Arizona Owner Groups?



## bke12 (Dec 12, 2019)

Are there any Tesla owner groups that get together in Arizona? I seem to have found one on this forum that is West Valley Tesla Owners, but I live in the East Valley. I am wondering if there are any groups that meetup in the East Valley?


----------

